# My LED, HID, Vinyl, and Audio Cruze Projects Complete



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm interested in seeing your Cruze! Post your pics...also if you have ideas for things I could do give me a suggestion (I'm slowly running out of ideas) :/ 

Thanks KY 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Papa Rad17 (May 19, 2015)

What kind of LED's are you running in the headlights. How is light pattern and so on?


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Honestly is 8000k HIDs in the factory headlights! I know a lot of people say it's a "No, No" mainly bc you blind oncoming traffic but I've been running them as DRL and my night times for 3 years now and thought I would've been pulled over by now but haven't! I do get the occasional driver flash me thinking in running my high beams but I like the look! Sooner or later I'm going to get projectors but as long as I'm not getting messed with my the 5.0 I don't see the point! It might be a bigger problem once I install the HID fogs I got laying around but I'm still going to try and see what happens!





















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

